# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  What could cause nightmares almost every night?

## blahaha

For the past two weeks, I've been having a lot of nightmares. Enough nightmares to make me wonder if I'm alright. I'd say I'm having them about 50-60% of the time. They are pretty random, so it's not like each nightmare is about the same thing. Every time I have a nightmare now, I wake up and I can't go back to sleep. They always seem to wake me up about 4 hours after I go to sleep, which is weird because I usually don't dream until 5.5 hours of sleep.

What causes nightmares like this? What can I do to stop them? I haven't been getting much sleep lately because of this.

----------


## fy_iceworld

stress, insecurity, guilt, you must have lots of demons or skeletons in the closet

----------


## DreamingFox

blahaha,

It's hard to say what can cause nightmares like you're having. It could be something physical, such as a new medication that has nightmares as a side effect, or a physical illness like a brain tumor or head injury. Or it could be caused by emotional trauma. In any of these cases, you would want to see a doctor. It could be related to a change of location, if the new location is haunted, has other spiritual activity, or has a strong electro-magnetic field in or around it. Or it could be a spiritual or psychic encounter or attack. There are many things that can trigger nightmares. 

You can try to resolve the nightmares by finding the message behind them. If the nightmares are the same every night, the clues will be easier to spot. If the nightmares are different every night, it may be more challenging to find what they have in common. You could look for signs of a spiritual encounter - things like a feeling of being controlled or held down, or fighting the same assailant or monster every night. If this were the case, you would want to be sure NOT to confront whoever is chasing you, and get the help of a qualified person like a shaman, spirit warrior, or certain psychics to take care of it for you.

----------


## S.Marten

> stress, insecurity, guilt, you must have lots of demons or skeletons in the closet



Thats usaully the cause.

                         I read up on some website that people who experiance nightmares more frequently then others, are more emotional, sensitive and Creative.

----------


## seeker28

If you fear or worry that you will have more nightmares it can also cause them to keep happening.  Try to relax about it.

----------

